# NGT April Shoot ~ 4/11/10



## Jake Allen (Apr 6, 2010)

The famous Necedah, (Dave), has graciously volunteered to host this month's shoot. 

A covey of 25 or so, full sized animals masking as 3D targets, will be on hand, (and trying to hide in the woods), for some jam up good times and arrow flinging. 

Lot's of fun, fellowship and good food.
Shooting starts about 9:00 am,  and continues till about 3 or so.

Ya'll come, please! 


Directions;

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd. Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEELAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEELAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. Look left and BACK! Someone stole our sign that was under the little shelter at the roadside. There is a sign but it is hard to see until you have passed it. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far! Look back to the left and you will see it by the gate.

Lunch at about 12:00 
Recurve, Longbow, plus Women's and Youth classes.

Shoot fees are  $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members, which isn't bad at all for the fun.
Membership is a one time donation of $25.00 which
includes that day's shoot. 
It is traditional only, with field points....no wheelies or x-bows. You must sign in too.


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 6, 2010)

My plan is to be there,


----------



## dutchman (Apr 7, 2010)

What time is set-up? 

Breakfast, anyone?


----------



## GAcarver (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be there as far as I know.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2010)

We'll be there.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 7, 2010)

dutchman said:


> What time is set-up?
> 
> Breakfast, anyone?



Loretta's at 7:30, and go from there?
Set up Saturday, is fun time!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 7, 2010)

I am planning on being there.... don't know about the rest of the family yet.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 7, 2010)

Looking forward to it. 

I have it from a very reliable source, our host Necedah, that the lunch is going to be awesome so don't fill up too much at Loretta's.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 7, 2010)

I'll be there too!!!!!...........now where are my peanut butter crackers at!!!! set-ups are the BEST!!!! and JakeAllen, I love Sarah's picture!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 7, 2010)

Im thinking about going to the douglasville shoot as soon as we get set up wana go play?


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe...but don't they closeup around 3 pm?? And don'tchu wanna shoot ours too??? Not much time there!!!! But I'm game if ya'll are!!!!!!


----------



## Katera73 (Apr 8, 2010)

I plan on being there.


----------



## dutchman (Apr 8, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Im thinking about going to the douglasville shoot as soon as we get set up wana go play?





TNGIRL said:


> Maybe...but don't they closeup around 3 pm?? And don'tchu wanna shoot ours too??? Not much time there!!!! But I'm game if ya'll are!!!!!!



Loretta's opens at 6:00 a.m. We could be there when they open or shortly thereafter, eat, set-up at daylight, and then scoot to Douglasville. We could likely make it out there by 10:30 a.m. or so.


----------



## dpoole (Apr 8, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Loretta's opens at 6:00 a.m. We could be there when they open or shortly thereafter, eat, set-up at daylight, and then scoot to Douglasville. We could likely make it out there by 10:30 a.m. or so.



 Dutch reckon they got any eggs at Lorettas


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 8, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Loretta's opens at 6:00 a.m. We could be there when they open or shortly thereafter, eat, set-up at daylight, and then scoot to Douglasville. We could likely make it out there by 10:30 a.m. or so.



That sounds like a do-able plan for sure!!!!!! Gotta talk to the Boss first!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 8, 2010)

Heck i was not planning on shooting ours till sun with everybody else


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 9, 2010)

dpoole said:


> Dutch reckon they got any eggs at Lorettas



yes they do and by are they good ...



but I saw several dozen in a fridge from a pix I saw yesterday ....


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll miss you guys.  I'm stuck in Evansville, Indiana this weekend - DANG IT!!!! 

Y'all have a great time!


----------



## Necedah (Apr 9, 2010)

Don't wanna lose anyones help on setting the course up. 

I'll be there at 7:00 so we can get a jump on the setup, and ya'll can get over to Douglasville.

Whose got the keys?

Dave


----------



## Dennis (Apr 9, 2010)

Dave i dont think we will be there till 7:30-8:00 a few are meeting at Loretta's for breakfast at 7:00


----------



## Necedah (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll meet ya'll at Loretta's @ 7:00

Whose got the keys?

Dave


----------



## Necedah (Apr 9, 2010)

This is going to be a shoot, stew and que. 

I love pig butts, I can not lie, and I got five of them cooking right now.




Dave


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 9, 2010)

Necedah said:


> This is going to be a shoot, stew and que.
> 
> I love pig butts, I can not lie, and I got five of them cooking right now.
> 
> ...



Dang you just made me hungry,


----------



## Necedah (Apr 10, 2010)

The targets are set, the bar-b-que is done, the stew is ready and the weather is going to be spectacular.

Hope to see you tomorrow.  




Dave


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 10, 2010)

Yep, 21 targets are set.
Bring an extra arrow or two.
Fun course!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Yep, 21 targets are set.
> Bring an extra arrow or two.
> Fun course!


 
Was Charlie there helpin setup??? I see the tree got stuck a few times...


----------



## dutchman (Apr 11, 2010)

Today's the day. Won't be long now...

See y'all after church lets out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2010)

Great setup and Dave did an awesome job on the food. Had a blast.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 11, 2010)

Great time today! Good course and the food was Great!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 11, 2010)

Great job Dave the BBQ and stew was great and the course was plenty tough. I had a great time with everybody and really had fun shooting with the two young men that showed up that had not ever shot a bow before. It wont be long before those two will be giving all of us a run for our money!!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 11, 2010)

Outstanding lunch Dave!!!! I know you worked on it for days preparing and cooking everything. I really enjoyed it and while you were shooting many others praised your efforts also.

Thanks to everyone who vlunteers their time to make this happen each month. 

I had a great time. Jeff, Tomi, Roger, Gene the Dutchman and I did not leave until 7PM. We went on two different carpenter bee safaris  and had a blast. Not sure what the total kill was but Ms Tomi showed us up bad with four confirmed kills. Pic's to come soon I am sure.


----------



## Dennis (Apr 11, 2010)

Go Tomi


----------



## pine nut (Apr 11, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Outstanding lunch Dave!!!! I know you worked on it for days preparing and cooking everything. I really enjoyed it and while you were shooting many others praised your efforts also.

Thanks to everyone who vlunteers their time to make this happen each month. 

I had a great time. Jeff, Tomi, Roger, Gene the Dutchman and I did not leave until 7PM. We went on two different carpenter bee safaris and had a blast. Not sure what the total kill was but Ms Tomi showed us up bad with four confirmed kills. Pic's to come soon I am sure. "
__________________
I had a great time too, and ditto what AL said above!


----------



## BkBigkid (Apr 11, 2010)

Dave Great Lunch, I had my fill of BBq and got my moneys worth,, 

Great Course Guys I had a good time even though I was shooting terrible still enjoyed the Company. 

Thanks everyone for having such a great event Monthly. 
Oh did i mention the Great BBQ


----------

